# Wicked Wings



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey, I have seen both of these wings from Califrnia Costumes referred to as Wicked Wings.
I have these and they are good for the price. They are good as a costume or on a static prop. I wouldn't recommed them for an animated prop unless it is pretty slow. the first night my 3 year old was wearing them and running around being "Batman" he bent the wire frame quite easily. I would think that too much of this would leave the wire prone to breaking.








[/IMG]


I can't comment on these wings other than to say I like the concept and the look. 








[/IMG]


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Thats what I was thinking....love the concept of the bigger wings that open and close. Gears started turning on how to run with the idea for a Jeepers Creeper


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Forgot to mention the little wings make that guy look like a douche.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I have an underworld theme with 2 devils built and two more to go this week-end. I had hoped to get the chestplate and wings but this version was discontinued 3 - 4 years ago in red. The wings are still available with a t-shirt. A grey version is still available with the latex chest plate.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

I have seen them, and there have been posts previous years about them.

I think a big concern with the large opening wings was having the string that opens them snap and be unrepairable without ripping open the costume.

They look neat and I have considered buying them myself, but I don't want to drop $50 on something that breaks in the first year. ($50 was the original price I saw, I'm not sure what they sell for now).


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

There are posts on YouTube showing how to make movable wings. That way, you can use heavier material. Planning on making my own set.


----------

